# Been out of the GAME since 2004 need advice about my GEAR...



## Billytk03z (Feb 17, 2014)

I was an active and pretty good snowboarder from 98-2004 but because of shool, Job and family responsibilities I got away from snowboarding. Im looking to get back into the GAME with a trip to CAMEL BACK in a week....

Back in late 2002/early 2003, I bought a brand new SIMS FSR 900 board with top of the line LTD strap bindings.... Only used them about 5 or 6 times..... and everything is still in mint condition.....

What are peoples thoughts on this old set up... Is the 2003 Sims FSR 900 board set up old outdated technology (Has blue/white design) ? :dunno: 

thanks for the replys... billy


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

its not the stick, its the sticker...err I mean rider.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if its in good shape and works for you it will be fine, especially if conditions are good. get back in the groove, maybe demo something newer while you are out there, but otherwise, no worries

of course, if you have the money for something new...


----------

